# New To The Board



## bobby922 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello been working out for a while but new to the board just was wondering if any has herd anything good about selios UGL?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*bobby922* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to the board!!


----------



## brazey (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Dath (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## windjam (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 13, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## antonoverlord (Jan 13, 2012)

welcome and no havent  heard of it


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome to the board and you asked in the wrong section.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 13, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome to the board homie, take a look around and settle in, the rest will come to ya on your questions bro.


----------



## norcalmuscle (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## camille2785 (Jan 24, 2012)

howdy! glad you could join us.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 24, 2012)

welcome


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------

